# Dickies on sale.



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Dickies makes great outerwear. Great sale going on.
http://www.dickies.com/web/default.asp


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

Mike, I am retired, as you know. Sooooooo when the snow flies, as it has the past few days, I look out the window, sip my coffee and head for the shop! Nice outer ware like this would just collect dust at my igloo. But, thanks for the "heads-up".

scotirish10

Work safe: Remember the only 'SAFE' power tool in the shop, is the one with the plug pulled out of the socket!

If quitters never win, and winners never quit, than who is the fool who said, 'Quit while you"re ahead'?


----------

